# Moto Immortal verses Bottecchia Carbon



## Chump Cycles (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm riding a poor man's Rivendell.......an old steel lugged frame Diamondback upgraded with Shimano 105's and a nice Brookes saddle. My son recently purcahsed a Felt carbon fiber bike, and that has me dreaming!

For some time I've been looking at the Immortal Force, but just stumbled upon the Bottecchia bikes and frames. I saw in another thread that Mike at BD indicated that the Immortal frames cost BD 20% more than the Bottecchia frames and that their castings are more complex. I can see from the photos that the tubing on the Imortal has more shaping to it.

I wondering if any of you can compare the "real life" differences between the two? If equipped with equal components, what would the difference in the ride be? I'm 6'2" and weigh 215 for what it's worth. My riding includes 30 milers in the mountains as well as occasional centuries.

So, in real life would one frame be better than the other in terms of it's ride characteristics or its durability?

Thanks for your thoughts.

Larry


----------



## Chump Cycles (Sep 30, 2008)

*One More to Consider*

If I can be permitted to reply to myself!

I also am interested in your thoughts on the Motobecane LeChamp Ti

I've never ridden titanium, but I'm attracted to the longer headtube, and more upright riding position, of this bike.

Larry


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

I've done some research as I was interested in the Le Champ Ti frames as well and it seems there's a lot of Al in this particular Ti alloy frame. I'm no metallurgist to provide greater detail, but this would explain why their "Ti" bikes are so cheap compared with other Ti frames at a time when Ti is pricey.


----------



## Chump Cycles (Sep 30, 2008)

*Me Either*

I'm certainly no metallurgist either.....and I am NOT saying (so please no flames) that the LeChamp is equal of a Litespeed, but I note that the LeChamp's titanium is the same "blend", that is 3/2.5 titanium, as the Litespeed Archon and the Sportive. Again, the Litespeeds have shaping and butting that the LeChamp does without, but the metal seems to be the same titanium alloy.

This is tough (fun but tough). If the little bit of weight difference between titanium and carbon fiber didn't matter to me (and the difference looks to be about one hamburger a week), which would ride better? 

Larry


----------



## Axe (Sep 21, 2004)

I would suggest Ti over carbon any time of the day. The cyclocross ti looks very sweet. I would suggest it for you (you can swap the nobby tires out).

I own a Ti bike from Motobecane (Fly Ti) - and I think that frame is better made then MTB Litespeeds that my friend owns. He agrees.


----------



## Chump Cycles (Sep 30, 2008)

*More Upright*

Thanks, Axe.

Last year I bought the Fantom Cross frameset in aluminium. I like it, but I switched back to my Diamondback because it had a much longer headtube and more upright riding position. The description of the LeChamp Ti indicates that it is a bit more upright than the other road bikes on the BD site......more upright than the Immortals I presume. So, if I go with titanium I think the LeChamp Ti will be the way to go for me. 

Yeah, this will be tough, but fun.

Larry


----------

